# Ancient Kauri



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is a nice board for someone interested in making a nice long table. I dont think I would want to make too many wrong cuts on this.

http://www.ancientwood.com/catalog/large-slabs/slab-1900


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

unbelievable ! Thanks for this terrific post !


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm thinking miter saw table


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Pretty amazing. I was looking at their other slabs for sale, and it looks like I could make myself a nice dining room table for around $10k.


----------



## Paul2274 (Nov 17, 2009)

Wayne that's beyond words! Amazing!

Charlie…. and if you order now you can have a matching cheese board for only $973…

.... just pay additional shipping and handling.

 Paul


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Gosh!! I'll take two of 'em. I need to build some bird houses.
Stunning wood.
Bill


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Thats unreal. I think the best part is the "click to add to cart" button at the bottom. A cool 100k internet purchase, the wife would not be happy.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

that is amazing!

I'm with Bertha; that plank screams 'miter saw table' to me all the way. Perfect upgrade for my $99 miter saw. And then with the scraps, I would frame a new house.


----------



## jeth (Aug 18, 2010)

Fantastically beautiful piece of wood, thanks for posting that.

Just pondering the work of finishing such a slab, pair of belt sander rollerskates, Stanley ride on no.100 plane?


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

FWIW - I was curious about Kauri and purchased a sample pack of about 4 bf (for about $80). Some of you may know that this wood is allegedly 30,000 to 50,000 years old. It has been preserved in a bog in New Zealand. With the wood, I received several certificates of authenticity and colored brochures explaining the woods history.

The certificates and the brochures are the most interesting and attractive part of this package. The wood itself is just plain duff. It's a light tan in color with very little noticeable grain. It feels lightweight (like a poplar).

Someday I will make something with it as a gift and when I give it away I am sure the recipient will consider the certificate and the brochure to be the most interesting part of the gift.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Sick! That is an amazing board. Great site too thanks.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah, they're ok. I have four just a little bigger ( the smallest is 8' x 62' x 4 1/2"). Had to ship them here by rail and that cost a pretty penny. From the rail head I hired a heavy machinery mover, had to buy a overweight/wide, long permit. They're so heavy we could move only one at a time, but the turns to the house were too tight to make. The state highway dept. wanted $2.5 mil to widen the turns but that was going to take too long (Christmas IS coming) so I borrowed a Chinook from the Bluegrass Army Depot. Got them here and I had forgotten my shop is only 25' x 12'. My wife is belly-aching that they take up the whole driveway, so if anyone wants one just come on down and pick it up. I'll just have to write off the $4.5 mil it's cost me so far. Did someone have a thread on here about bone-headed buys?

Steve

Steve


----------



## cloakie1 (May 29, 2011)

i don't know if i would want to pay that kind of money for a piece of wood….but as a kiwi woodworker i don't turn away kauri in any shape or form….very unlikely that we would find something like this under the hedge. kauri is a beautiful timber…it usually is pretty pale to start with but with age it mellows into a very rich honey colour…not always highly featured in the grain but it does have a fleck that catchs the light. it machines well too. i would be happy to have it in my house….cept it wouldn't fit.


----------

